# Just got a new phone: HTC Droid Incredible



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just started a new job (first "permanent" job in four years), and as part they provided me a new HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE. A bit smaller and lighter than the TBolt. Completely stock, running 4.04 and Sense. Things that were immediately apparent... smoothness if not faster between screens. The browser seems to work faster. Slightly smaller screen is going in the wrong direction for both viewing and keyboard. Biggest difference is battery life. Mind you, its a brand new device and battery, but I did the initial charge and activation yesterday morning around 11am CST and 1 day and 5 minutes later it has 63% battery left. Of course, minimal apps on it, though I have recently added a few BT devices (my Monster Clarity speaker and Jawbone ICON), and the big use of the phone (besides calls and the occasional browse and navigation) will be connecting to company email via Lotus Notes Traveler (no jokes, my new company uses Notes for email). Nice phone overall, but small.

I am now wondering if the TBolt is just a pig when it comes to battery or if the battery is old and a newer battery will give back more life (I also have a 6 month old Rezound battery).

I can't mess with this phone natch, but I am past two years now so I am eligible for a new phone, plus my daughters and wife are clamoring for smartphones... so at some point soon I will be looking at new phones. I'll look at the Samsungs (S3/4, Note 2) and the N4.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The thunderbolt is indeed a pig when it comes to battery life. The only fair comparison of the two devices would be made with both running bone stock, with the latest OTAs. it's long been known that the thunderbolt suffers from a sloppily coded first-generation 4G LTE RIL that causes its data connection to destroy its battery life compared to later devices. As far as smoother UI interaction, the dinc 4G utilizes a dual core 1.2 gHz krait, whereas the bolt is a single core device. Also, the bolt has an adreno 205 GPU, where the dinc 4G uses an adreno 225 (GPU rendering is more of a factor on android ICS and above than on the froyo and gingerbread the bolt was previously on). What I'm getting at is that the dinc 4G has better specs, and handles user demand and data more efficiently than the bolt due to both newer technology and what HTC learned about integrating 4G LTE connectivity into its devices since it released the bolt. A fresh battery may improve your battery life on the bolt if your current battery is on its way out, but I wouldn't expect the battery life on your bolt to be that much more comparable to that of your dinc 4G even with a fresh OEM battery. The stock OEM thunderbolt battery is 1400 mAh capacity, and the dinc 4G is 1700 mAh capacity, so the dinc 4G's stock battery is of a higher capacity as well...


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

Well said quickdraw86, well said. Now if HTC would only release their dang ICS source.... I could ditch shiftA05P that I've been running forever, and play with new software toys


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ShiftA05P is still a great rom. I personally still run mostly thundershed 1.5 (little-known fact for anyone lurking, v1.5 has working custom carrier label and 3G/4G notification power widget, whereas v1.6 does not). I'm really hoping that Ziggy, twisted, santod, or imoseyon will put that source to good use when it's published. Now that official ICS has come, source release is inevitable, it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hey quickdraw, did the official ICS release have any impact on Santod's ROMs? I don't usually check any other forums, honestly, but I was pretty curious about his de-sensed version...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> hey quickdraw, did the official ICS release have any impact on Santod's ROMs? I don't usually check any other forums, honestly, but I was pretty curious about his de-sensed version...


Yes. Santod added "reborn" to the names of the roms he rebased to the official ICS OTA. His nusense, unsense, and nusenseX roms have all been rebased to the OTA and have seen the most attention (though unsense reborn was pulled). Battery life, stability, and overall smoothness is much improved on his reborn roms, it's definitely worth trying nusense and unsense, they're both amazing roms.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Also another big difference between the newer generation of lte devices is that they integrated the 4g processor into the main cpu so it uses less battery power and cpu. However, another huge difference is that the thunderbolt has svdo technology that allows you to talk and surf at the same time over any network type whereas the dinc4g will only be able to do that over 4g networks.

Sent from my personally built from source CM10.1 N7.


----------

